# DOG III - Mark you calendar



## Miguel Cervantes

Delta Halo and Mrs. Delta Halo will once again be our host, he has graciously volunteered to let us use his little slice of heaven in the mountains. There will be bathrooms and hot showers available. 

Blueridge Ga is literally only 15 or 20 minutes up the road, so for those of you that don't like tents or campers there are accomodations there, and can be found at this link; http://www.blueridgemountains.com/cgi-bin/lodging.pl

Dutch Oven Cooking (a lot of it)
Camping (tents and small to medium sized campers)
Trad Archery (small targets just for fun)
Trout Fishing galore all around the place.
Music (hopefully)
and Lots of Fun

We are taking from past DOG events and are going to make this one simple, based on participation. 

It will be a fun relaxing time, plain and simple. We have decided not to do a raffle or trade blanket, but instead if folks have things they want to sell or trade we recommend they set up a table or blanket at their campsite and they can negotiate with any interested parties. 

Food; in all of our past events lack of food has never been a problem, so we aren't going to go down the route of trying to find out who's gonna cook what, we're just gonna all pile in and enjoy whatever you cook for the Saturday meal. It isn't imperative that you cook in a dutch oven, any manner you feel comfortable with is appreciated.

For camping, there are no power or water hookups, but there is water on site if you need to fill a container.

****General Rules****

#1 - relax and have fun.

#2 - Dogs, pets, etc. ; in the past it has become an increasing problem. We understand that leaving a pet behind may be a hardship for most so we ask that you keep your pet on a leash at all times. Occasional free run and play time is acceptable, but the owner must be vigilant of where their pet is and what they are doing. Nobody appreciates unexpected land mines or a pet constantly pestering folks during preparation of meals or during meal times. We had rather not be bothered with an animal around food prep, and we are not responsible for the repercussions of your pet getting into food items (such as cooking grease). We had rather that not become an issue to begin with.

#3 - Radios / loud music; the vast majority of attendees come to these events to get away from such modern items and noise, so please don't do it. We have ample music and fun around the campfires at night.

DOG III
May 27th, 28th and 29th
Cherry Log Ga. (south of Blue Ridge)

We picked this date because kids will be out of school and it will give folks one extra day to recoup after the event.

Here are some maps. Cell phone service is sketchy up in the mountains so be sure you are clear on directions before heading out.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Dibs on the trailer!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Had it inked in on the calendar already.   Gonna be a good'un.


----------



## flattop

Wonder iffin I'll get an invite?


----------



## jsullivan03

They have trout up there? Never knew that.  Guess I may have to come.


----------



## SnowHunter

Yes!  We can make a day trip for this one!


----------



## Nugefan

flattop said:


> Wonder iffin I'll get an invite?



just meet me in Suwanee fer a cold un' ....


----------



## boneboy96

Sounds like a good date and time!


----------



## jmfauver

So long as the gas price's ain't $4 a gallon I should be there


----------



## bigox911

I/we will be there for the duration 

What ended up working better..gummy bears or salmon eggs??


----------



## NCHillbilly

DURN IT! I was wanting to come to this this year since it's the closest one to me that ya'll have and looks like a great time, but Memorial Day weekend is when the NC Trad Archery Championship shoot is........:


----------



## Mrs. DeltaHalo

flattop said:


> Wonder iffin I'll get an invite?



Of course you are invited, I hope you make it and bring Denise too


----------



## Mrs. DeltaHalo

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dibs on the trailer!



You will have to share it with Mrs. BBQBOSS or she can just stay with me in the house. There is room for all


----------



## DS7418

I would like to bring my wife and grandson one night, but all I have is a 30ft pull along camper. Guess that would be too big to bring??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DS7418 said:


> I would like to bring my wife and grandson one night, but all I have is a 30ft pull along camper. Guess that would be too big to bring??



A 30 footer was there last year. As long as it's a hitch pulled and not a 5th wheel, and you're a good driver it should be ok.
Just not a lot of room for more than a couple of those unless we put one or two more out front.


----------



## boneboy96

jmfauver said:


> So long as the gas price's ain't $4 a gallon I should be there



I'd imagine you'll be ok there Mike...I reckon gas will be upwards of $5 per gallon by then!


----------



## DeltaHalo

flattop said:


> Wonder iffin I'll get an invite?



duh.....come on, you are always welcome....


----------



## DeltaHalo

I can't wait, gonna be a good time!! It always is with this crowd....never a dull moment


----------



## flattop

Nugefan said:


> just meet me in Suwanee fer a cold un' ....





Mrs. DeltaHalo said:


> Of course you are invited, I hope you make it and bring Denise too





DeltaHalo said:


> duh.....come on, you are always welcome....


----------



## jmfauver

boneboy96 said:


> I'd imagine you'll be ok there Mike...I reckon gas will be upwards of $5 per gallon by then!



Lets see $5 a gallon for gas and the 28th is the wife's birthday ( and yes I am cleared to go )....Guess I may have to go ( it might be cheaper then a birthday gift)


----------



## Sterlo58

Sure would like to make this one. That is my birthday weekend and that would be a great way to celebrate.


----------



## Krickit

I'll be there....sleeping chair and all. 
Oh, and someone needs to bring the  and some really good .


----------



## Wiskey_33

Hmmmmmm.

I sure had fun at el numero uno.

Perhaps I'll be able to get out for a night or so.

Now, what to bring to drink?


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> I sure had fun at el numero uno.
> 
> Perhaps I'll be able to get out for a night or so.
> 
> Now, what to bring to drink?




Perhaps???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BBQBOSS said:


> Perhaps???  View attachment 590617



When he gets to the proper state of mind we'll have to throw him in a truck and drop him off in Blue Ridge to see if he can find his way back..


----------



## bigox911

Sterlo58 said:


> Sure would like to make this one. That is my birthday weekend and that would be a great way to celebrate.



Would be a great way to celebrate 



Wiskey_33 said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> I sure had fun at el numero uno.
> 
> Perhaps I'll be able to get out for a night or so.
> 
> Now, what to bring to drink?




Be careful...I hear there's a girls camp near by...wouldn't want you getting kidnapped again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's a small map of a couple of fishin holes around the area.


----------



## DS7418

DS7418 said:


> I would like to bring my wife and grandson one night, but all I have is a 30ft pull along camper. Guess that would be too big to bring??



 Sorry guys ,, I can't make it with my camper. I will still try to come one day.


----------



## UK bowhunter

Can someone come down here and pick me up so I can go......my mule is on her last legs and I don't think she can make it that far.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Well since I was pretty much told to be there...... I'm gonna see if'n I can't find my way across the hump. Which would be the best day/evening to come?


----------



## jmfauver

Unicoidawg said:


> Well since I was pretty much told to be there...... I'm gonna see if'n I can't find my way across the hump. Which would be the best day/evening to come?



Saturday all day!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Unicoidawg said:


> Well since I was pretty much told to be there...... I'm gonna see if'n I can't find my way across the hump. Which would be the best day/evening to come?



Yup, get there bright and early on Saturday and we'll eat some breakfast, catch some fish, then fire up the dutch ovens and eat the most incredible food in the world, then catch some more fish, then chill out.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Mrs. DeltaHalo said:


> You will have to share it with Mrs. BBQBOSS or she can just stay with me in the house. There is room for all



Deal!


----------



## BBQBOSS

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Deal!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

BBQBOSS said:


>



You comin too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> You comin too?


----------



## boneboy96

Krickit said:


> I'll be there....sleeping chair and all.
> Oh, and someone needs to bring the  and some really good .


----------



## Wiskey_33

bigox911 said:


> Be careful...I hear there's a girls camp near by...wouldn't want you getting kidnapped again


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok, well, I made the first 2, but this one is looking sketchy.  Trying to find a way to round up a week long bike ride around the state to where I can finish up there.  I'll just have to see where the route that is planned is gonna lead us.  If anyway possible, I am gonna try to make it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, well, I made the first 2, but this one is looking sketchy.  Trying to find a way to round up a week long bike ride around the state to where I can finish up there.  I'll just have to see where the route that is planned is gonna lead us.  If anyway possible, I am gonna try to make it.



Hope you can work it out Kim.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope you can work it out Kim.



Hope so too.  Otherwise I may have to cut out of the ride and ride on to Blue Ridge all grungy and covered in road grime.  But I am sure I can find me a creek somewhere to clean up a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hope so too.  Otherwise I may have to cut out of the ride and ride on to Blue Ridge all grungy and covered in road grime.  But I am sure I can find me a creek somewhere to clean up a bit.



We'll have a plate of hot food and a cold beverage waiting for you.


----------



## F14Gunner

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, well, I made the first 2, but this one is looking sketchy.  Trying to find a way to round up a week long bike ride around the state to where I can finish up there.  I'll just have to see where the route that is planned is gonna lead us.  If anyway possible, I am gonna try to make it.


I'll have the tent there so you'll have a place to lay your head at least.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Should have a tent and sleeping bag with me already.  Now, a cooler and extra groceries might be a different thing.  I van pack a lot on the bike, but not everything.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Should have a tent and sleeping bag with me already.  Now, a cooler and extra groceries might be a different thing.  I van pack a lot on the bike, but not everything.



Ive never seen a shortage of beverages or food at one of these so I think you'll be good to go.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ive never seen a shortage of beverages or food at one of these so I think you'll be good to go.



Now that ya mention it, I do believe your right.  One way or another then, I'll be there.


----------



## bigox911

Ready for some trout fishin and cold drinks with good folks


----------



## DeltaHalo

bigox911 said:


> Ready for some trout fishin and cold drinks with good folks



Yeah...C'mon....


----------



## Tomboy Boots

bigox911 said:


> Ready for some trout fishin and cold drinks with good folks



Now that's what I'm looking forward to!


----------



## kullas

This is right around the corner from my house. Im off that weekend so i am going to try and make it. I love to fish, eat and drink sounds like the place to be.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

I would like to be there!!.........A lot depends on the work situation!!.................Just hired a new tech today!!.......Hoping I can have him trained by then to free up my weekends!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Miguel et al,
Okay... this time count us in! If my son doesn't go to bootcamp by then, it will be the 3 of us - 
my wife (COMHSELANT)
my son Michael
me
and our well behaved and leashed old black lab - G.Dubya (can u guess who _he's_ named after? ;-)

We don't live too far from there.


----------



## bruceg

Wow, that sounds like fun!!!!!

I've been messing with the dutch oven, and having fun. Gotta put this on my calender!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Miguel et al,
> Okay... this time count us in! If my son doesn't go to bootcamp by then, it will be the 3 of us -
> my wife (COMHSELANT)
> my son Michael
> me
> and our well behaved and leashed old black lab - G.Dubya (can u guess who _he's_ named after? ;-)
> 
> We don't live too far from there.





bruceg said:


> Wow, that sounds like fun!!!!!
> 
> I've been messing with the dutch oven, and having fun. Gotta put this on my calender!



Hope y'all can make it. It's an awesome place.


----------



## Jeff Raines

bruceg said:


> Wow, that sounds like fun!!!!!
> 
> I've been messing with the dutch oven, and having fun. Gotta put this on my calender!



I went up last year,had a ball.Best food I've eat in a year.


----------



## DeltaHalo

bumpity......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Three and a half weeks to go.!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Three and a half weeks to go.!!!



Dangit, I knew I was early again!!


----------



## Strych9

Snot lookin good for me.  I prolly won't know until the week of.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Strych9 said:


> Snot lookin good for me.  I prolly won't know until the week of.



Completely unacceptable....


----------



## flattop

BBQ Boss sure is an early bird! Where is the worm?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

20 more days.


----------



## DeltaHalo

14 more.....


----------



## bigox911

Heck yeah...now we can say it's next week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

9 more, rain or shine it's gonna be a goodun'.


----------



## WoodUSMC

Looks like Daughter and I will be able to make it for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

WoodUSMC said:


> Looks like Daughter and I will be able to make it for Friday and Saturday.




Good deal...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Camper set up, floor mopped and it's airing out. I'm about ready for the next 5 days to be over with..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like temps are going to be very nice for next weekend up in the mountains. From all I can tell, what little rain we will get should move through on Friday night and Saturday will be spectacular..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One down, two and a half to go then I'm outta here!!!


----------



## boneboy96

one more day and a wake up!       Haven't started prepping yet so not sure what all I'll need when I get there but I'm not worried.


----------



## Nugefan

flattop said:


> BBQ Boss sure is an early bird! Where is the worm?



prolly in a Mezcal bottle ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Stopped by Stripplings on the way out of albany and picked up some stuffed pork chops, jalapeno sausage and smoked bacon. That and some cold beverages oughta hold me a day or two...

Looks like the bulk of the rain will get out of here tonight so we should be clear to go for an awesome weekend.


----------



## bigox911

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stopped by Stripplings on the way out of albany and picked up some stuffed pork chops, jalapeno sausage and smoked bacon. That and some cold beverages oughta hold me a day or two...
> 
> Looks like the bulk of the rain will get out of here tonight so we should be clear to go for an awesome weekend.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Gonna be right.....


----------



## jmfauver

everybody be safe and have a great time...hate that I am missing another gathering,but it was either miss it or have no job....I hate my job


----------



## bigox911

Rekon I should start gettin stuff together...


----------



## jsullivan03

If we make it, it probably won't be till Saturday.  Gotta take care of some things tomorrow after work that cant be put off.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

jsullivan03 said:


> If we make it, it probably won't be till Saturday.  Gotta take care of some things tomorrow after work that cant be put off.



Slacker


----------



## boneboy96

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stopped by Stripplings on the way out of albany and picked up some stuffed pork chops, jalapeno sausage and smoked bacon. That and some cold beverages oughta hold me a day or two...
> 
> Looks like the bulk of the rain will get out of here tonight so we should be clear to go for an awesome weekend.


That sounds tasty Hugh!  


bigox911 said:


> Rekon I should start gettin stuff together...



Rekon?      I haven't started yet.


----------



## Jranger

Me & the family will be up there Sat. before lunch to hang for the day. Heading back to Big Canoe to crash for the night though. Is there a list of things needed anywhere or something we can bring?


----------



## southwoodshunter

Ya;ll have a good time this weekend.... Hate to miss it.. 
Have plans with my 14 year old this weekend. 
He made Honor Roll again this year...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

southwoodshunter said:


> Ya;ll have a good time this weekend.... Hate to miss it..
> Have plans with my 14 year old this weekend.
> He made Honor Roll again this year...



We're gonna miss you Wanda, but it won't hinder our habit of eating and drinking too much.. Y'all have fun at the beach.


----------



## david w.

Y'll have a blast and stay safe.

Im coming to one of these.


----------



## jsullivan03

ain't seeing it in the cards for us this weekend yall


----------



## flattop

See yall tomorrow


----------



## southwoodshunter

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're gonna miss you Wanda, but it won't hinder our habit of eating and drinking too much.. Y'all have fun at the beach.


Will miss ya'll also. not going to the beach this weekend, but planning on it next month. I got too much sun at the fish pond last sunday. can't spend a weekend in the sun..lol


----------



## Unicoidawg

Sorry Miguel it doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to make it up that way....... Ya'll have fun and be safe.


----------



## boneboy96

southwoodshunter said:


> Ya;ll have a good time this weekend.... Hate to miss it..
> Have plans with my 14 year old this weekend.
> He made Honor Roll again this year...



Congrats, Hunter is sure making you smile wide!      Tell him to keep it up...2 years running already.


----------



## boneboy96

Unicoidawg said:


> Sorry Miguel it doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to make it up that way....... Ya'll have fun and be safe.



You were SO CLOSE!


----------



## WoodUSMC

Sorry we didn't make it. Had everything packed and one of my guys ended up sick. So I covered his shifts at the hospital. Hope everyone had a great time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Unicoidawg said:


> Sorry Miguel it doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to make it up that way....... Ya'll have fun and be safe.



Unbelievable. Good food, great people, and trout fishin all around us, 10 minutes up the road from you, and we still can't draw you out!!! 



WoodUSMC said:


> Sorry we didn't make it. Had everything packed and one of my guys ended up sick. So I covered his shifts at the hospital. Hope everyone had a great time!



You missed a particularly good one. The weather, food, people..........heck!!!! Everything was perfect.


----------



## Jeff C.

Awesome time....like to thank DeltaHalo and Family for allowing the use of that beautiful hideout!!!


----------



## cotinpatch

I'll second that!!!  What a wonderful time.........the people, the food and the weather............I had a great time.......Thanks to all!


----------



## cotinpatch

Last night I saw pictures from the weekend but can't seem to find them this a.m.  Anyone know where they are?????


----------



## DeltaHalo

Thanks to everybody who made it up for DOG III. We had a blast, enjoyed seeing everyone again, and meeting a few new folks as well. 
I can't tell y'all thanks enough for treating our place so well. I went out there this morning, and you can't even tell anybody was even there. Everything was picked up real nice.

Enjoyed all the comraderie, conversation, and cold drinks..
Can't wait to do it again soon...
DH


----------



## Jeff C.

cotinpatch said:


> Last night I saw pictures from the weekend but can't seem to find them this a.m.  Anyone know where they are?????



Yes ma'am....Here you go!!! Go to post # 98 and keep scrolling through.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622648



DeltaHalo said:


> Thanks to everybody who made it up for DOG III. We had a blast, enjoyed seeing everyone again, and meeting a few new folks as well.
> I can't tell y'all thanks enough for treating our place so well. I went out there this morning, and you can't even tell anybody was even there. Everything was picked up real nice.
> 
> Enjoyed all the comraderie, conversation, and cold drinks..
> Can't wait to do it again soon...
> DH




Our pleasure, Sean!!!


----------



## bigox911

DeltaHalo said:


> Thanks to everybody who made it up for DOG III. We had a blast, enjoyed seeing everyone again, and meeting a few new folks as well.
> I can't tell y'all thanks enough for treating our place so well. I went out there this morning, and you can't even tell anybody was even there. Everything was picked up real nice.
> 
> Enjoyed all the comraderie, conversation, and cold drinks..
> Can't wait to do it again soon...
> DH



Thanks for havin us and showin us a fine time


----------

